# shear pins



## will zxc (Dec 14, 2015)

where do i get shear pins dealer or after market also any one using skid plates on side on the track drives


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

For what machine?


----------



## will zxc (Dec 14, 2015)

hss928a


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

My local Honda dealer sells the bolt for $1.00/ea and the nuts for $1.46/ea.

Honda Parts Nation has the nuts and bolts for $1.95/ea + shipping: Honda Power Equipment HSS928A AT AUGER | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation

boats.net does not have any U.S. built HSS parts at this time. They say Honda has not sent any drawings yet.

I only buy OEM bolts (or pins as some like to call 'em), then get self locking nuts at one of the box stores.


----------



## HS724TAS (Jan 27, 2016)

I buy 5 or 10 shear bolts at a time from the honda dealer and I pick up the nuts for .10 cents from home Depot (best to bring 1 oem nut and bolt with you to HD to assure proper fit and threading). Keep the plastic bag that the nuts came in for future purchase.


----------



## HS724TAS (Jan 27, 2016)

If you want to get fancy you can get 316 marine grade stainless nuts from bolt depot if anti corrosion is vital. I'm planning on ordering hardware from them when I add the bucket extender and side polyskids.
https://www.boltdepot.com/Hex_nuts_Stainless_steel_316.aspx


----------



## HS724TAS (Jan 27, 2016)

For the shear bolts I do use the oem honda parts it's only the nuts that I purchase from others. I assumed the shearing happens at the bolt shaft and the nut is only there to hold that in place.


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

My HSS928 is eating shear bolts like crazy. In 12 years I Never broke a bolt on my craftsman blower. During one storm this year i went through 3 on the honda. nothing was hit . I was only clearing snow to the edge of the driveway. My guess is that as soon as the augers hit the grass edging the bolts sheared.
I understand protecting the machine but these bolts seem really wimpy.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Gator9329 said:


> My HSS928 is eating shear bolts like crazy. In 12 years I Never broke a bolt on my craftsman blower. During one storm this year i went through 3 on the honda. nothing was hit . I was only clearing snow to the edge of the driveway. My guess is that as soon as the augers hit the grass edging the bolts sheared.
> I understand protecting the machine but these bolts seem really wimpy.


Wonder if this issue is getting you.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/88113-new-honda-928-has-mistake.html


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

opcorn:


----------



## Keeshonden (Oct 27, 2015)

Gator9329 said:


> My HSS928 is eating shear bolts like crazy. In 12 years I Never broke a bolt on my craftsman blower. During one storm this year i went through 3 on the honda. nothing was hit . I was only clearing snow to the edge of the driveway. My guess is that as soon as the augers hit the grass edging the bolts sheared.
> I understand protecting the machine but these bolts seem really wimpy.


Have you priced that Honda auger gearbox lately? Well over 150.00 us for the 2 shafts and gear, sometimes you have to replace a split the case!! I'll take a wimpy shear pin any day.

I have worked on those "12 year old machines that never broke a bolt" and the gearbox what shredded. 150.00 part for an MTD.

Just my .02


----------



## Keeshonden (Oct 27, 2015)

murf said:


> opcorn:


Thought I would get the ball rolling


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Keeshonden said:


> Have you priced that Honda auger gearbox lately? Well over 150.00 us for the 2 shafts and gear, sometimes you have to replace a split the case!! I'll take a wimpy shear pin any day.
> 
> I have worked on those "12 year old machines that never broke a bolt" and the gearbox what shredded. 150.00 part for an MTD.
> 
> Just my .02


I burned through $500+ of augers and an impeller on a Sears tractor-mount, hit a chunk of ice and the shear pins stayed intact. This was a brand-new unit. The service guy said he's used to seeing the same results after hitting frozen newspapers.

Yes, the Honda shear bolts are soft (and overpriced), but way better than the alternative...

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

Let me ask, is it worth paying for the factory Honda direct shear bolts or is it ok to get the ebay "honda"bolts.


----------



## Degreaser (Oct 23, 2016)

when i bought my toro 826 OXE 37781 last week the toro dealer told me that model does not have shear pins, so I'm not sure if a blower without the pins is a good or bad thing


----------



## jbdesigns (Oct 21, 2016)

the shear pins on my new Honda HSS928AT are not the bolts that are being described so far. Honda changed them to pin held in place with a small cotter pin. the main pin has a rounded head just like a rivet, and the other end is a washer and a cotter pin through a hole in the main pin and then of course bent to prevent it from falling out. 

better? who knows yet. i am sure there is a bolt size that would fit the hole. i will have to look at Honda for how much these exact replacement pins are. maybe they are "cheap" or cheaper than before. 

just thought this was interesting for the honda owners or future honda owners.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

See:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/88113-new-honda-928-has-mistake-7.html


----------

